# Made up some snack mix to smoke



## smoking b (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't know if this is the right section but I put it here because it has some nuts in it... I made up some smoked snack mix to have with Christmas dinner yesterday. If anyone is interested in the recipe I will be happy to post it - I just don't have it handy right now...













PICT0001.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






This is with the initial dry snacks & nuts being mixed up













PICT0002.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012


















PICT0004.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






Couple pics after I dumped the liquid & spice mixture on













PICT0005.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






Whole smoker full of the mix  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I used oak in the AMNPS.













PICT0013.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






I made a couple bags extra spicy for me - I added some of my ground habanero, cherry bomb & Hungarian wax pepper to it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0014.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






Shot of the regular mix in a bag...

It turned out pretty good - everyone liked it.  I will be making this again.


----------



## jeff pile (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd love the recipe for your spicy version!


----------



## 1beezer (Dec 26, 2012)

If possible I'd like the recipe.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 26, 2012)

Meeee Tooooo!  Pretty Please!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 26, 2012)

No problem - I came up with this based on several other recipes I had read. Here is the basic mix

1 1/2       boxes Crispix (12.8oz box)

1/2          can potato stix (15oz can)

3/4          bag small pretzels (14oz bag)

1/2          box Cheerios (14oz box)

1             bag corn chips (12oz bag)

8oz         sliced almonds

1lb          walnuts

4             tsp celery seed

2 1/2       Tbspn garlic powder

2 1/2       Tbspn onion powder

3             Tbspn rub (use your favorite meat rub - store bought or homemade)

2             Tbspn cajun seasoning

10           Tbspn worcestershire sauce (1/2 cup + 2 Tbspn)

3             sticks butter

Optional - If you want it saltier add 1 1/2 Tbspns fine popcorn salt

Mix all your snacks up well. Melt the butter & add the worcestershire sauce & spices. Mix it all up really good & give it an old fashioned taste test. If it suits your taste great - if not make small adjustments till it does...

Once the spice mixture is ready pour it a little at a time over the snacks stirring them well so that everything gets a thin coating of the spice mixture.

Now to make the extra spicy version like I like  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I grow my own hot peppers & take a lot of them to dry out. I quarter them up & dry them in a dehydrator. I then grind them up in a mortar & pestle.













PICT0023.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






I turn it into a nice powder













PICT0022.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Dec 26, 2012






To make the extra spicy I mixed 1 Tbspn each of habanero, Hungarian wax & roasted cherry bomb (the red pepper flakes at pizza shops) I sprinkled the mix on gradually to 1/4 the snack mixture stirring well to get even coverage.

I smoked everything with oak for 2 hours with the smoker set at 250* stirring well every 15 minutes & in my opinion the snack mix turned out great


----------



## smoking b (Dec 27, 2012)

I just realized I should probably add this disclaimer...

WARNING!!!!  *To anyone who decides to make the spicy version of this, please bear in mind that when I *

*                                          make**  something hot & spicy I make it** HOT & SPICY!!!*

*                                             **My spicy version of this is NOT FOR THE TIMID - it is extremely good but EXTREMELY HOT!!! *

*                                             If you do not like things HOT use considerably less hot pepper mix or omit the habanero*

*                                             I will not be held liable for watery eyes, running noses, clear sinuses, uncontrolled chugging of *

*                                             milk, outright crying etc...*

*                                            Proceed with caution!*

*        You Have Been **Warned!*

*For anyone who chooses to proceed with the spicy recipe - enjoy a very good snack! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## smoking b (Dec 27, 2012)

If anyone does happen to make any of either type of snack mix please let me know what you think of it - Good, bad or neutral...


----------



## 1beezer (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate it :)


----------



## smoking b (Dec 29, 2012)

1beezer said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it :)


You're quite welcome - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## baba bones (Jan 10, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> No problem - I came up with this based on several other recipes I had read. Here is the basic mix
> 
> 1 1/2       boxes Crispix (12.8oz box)
> 
> ...





Smoking B said:


> No problem - I came up with this based on several other recipes I had read. Here is the basic mix
> 
> 1 1/2       boxes Crispix (12.8oz box)
> 
> ...


----------



## deansomers (Sep 25, 2013)

That looks delicious! Your warning made me laugh. Thanks for the recipe I will make some of it.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 25, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I just realized I should probably add this disclaimer...
> 
> WARNING!!!!  *To anyone who decides to make the spicy version of this, please bear in mind that when I*
> *                                         make** something hot & spicy I make it**HOT & SPICY!!!*
> ...



The Thread got bumped and im glad..  it looks great. Ill take some the HOT please.:devil: Reading this on my phone the above post "scared me"..lol.. wasnt ready for alll this size changr and what not this early! .. 

Anyways. . Will try this version. . Im sure its good if its from the B!:yahoo:


----------



## beeflover (Sep 25, 2013)

Too hot for me


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

DeanSomers said:


> That looks delicious! Your warning made me laugh. Thanks for the recipe I will make some of it.


You're quite welcome.


beeflover said:


> Too hot for me


You can make the regular version without all the heat - it's not hot.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

webowabo said:


> The Thread got bumped and im glad.. it looks great. Ill take some the HOT please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mikey  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Didn't mean to scare ya & it is a really good snack - especially when


----------

